# Gorva 3pdt Soft Click



## megatrav (Dec 10, 2020)

Just came across these:
Gorva 3PDT Soft Click Switches
I was wondering if anyone has used them?
I assume they are not as silent as using a relay and momentary switch, but wanted to know how if there were as good as These from Lovemyswitches which are way more expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## p_wats (Dec 10, 2020)

Very interesting. I'm curious too, if anyone has tried one.


----------



## p_wats (Dec 10, 2020)

Curious how it compares to this (or if it's the same one): https://lovemyswitches.com/pro-3pdt-latched-foot-switch-solder-lugs-feather-soft-click/


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 10, 2020)

Everything Gorva does is top notch, so I'd trust anything from them.


----------



## manfesto (Dec 10, 2020)

I tried one (sold by LMS, p_wats linked above, doesn’t say so on the site but is Gorva branded when you get it), it’s a little easier to push and a little quieter to the ear but not terribly noticeable if you don’t have a regular 3PDT switch right next to it to A/B with (and nowhere near as soft or quiet as an SPST you’d use for relay switching).

The real problem, though, is that it didn’t fit the PedalPCB 3PDT board; the lugs were slightly off and I couldn’t get it to fit. It worked fine with other 3PDT boards I had handy (basically anything with big circular holes and lots of play), but for PedalPCB projects I prefer to use the PedalPCB boards so dealbreaker for me buying any more.


----------



## untamedfrontier (Dec 10, 2020)

Just got some in the mail, and they are nice, but they aren't at the same level of soft touch or quietness as deMont or a soft touch using the ppcb relay (which makes sense given the huge price difference)

Definitely going to be using these on builds that aren't in need of being super premium, and they'll probably be my go to for when I want more budget friendly options


----------



## coltonius (Dec 11, 2020)

I bought 75 of them directly from Gørva before LMS started carrying them, so I've been using them for a good while. They are absolute quality- leagues ahead of the cheap stuff you can get elsewhere, except perhaps the $5 Alpha footswitches from Tayda. (Gørva still gets the advantage for having softer action!)

No microphonic popping, no failures, _very_ high quality materials that don't disintegrate under an iron. My only complaint is they don't come with a lock washer or a toothed washer- but a trip to the hardware store fixed that!


----------



## r.callison (Dec 11, 2020)

FWIW, I just received a pair in the post, and both of them came with a lock washer. I'll echo above, the soft touch doesn't seem any different than the normal latched 3pdts from LMS.


----------



## coltonius (Dec 11, 2020)

r.callison said:


> FWIW, I just received a pair in the post, and both of them came with a lock washer. I'll echo above, the soft touch doesn't seem any different than the normal latched 3pdts from LMS.


Perhaps not but I experienced a high failure rate with the other LMS switches, some within just a few cycles after installation. The quality is the real selling point. (Glad they come with lock washers now!)


----------



## Robert (Dec 11, 2020)

manfesto said:


> The real problem, though, is that it didn’t fit the PedalPCB 3PDT board; the lugs were slightly off and I couldn’t get it to fit.



The order switch 3PDT board has been updated for a more universal fit (while still keeping the slotted holes / pads), the standard breakout board should get the same update in the near future.   

I'll have to check these out and see if it helped.


----------



## manfesto (Dec 12, 2020)

untamedfrontier said:


> Just got some in the mail, and they are nice, but they aren't at the same level of soft touch or quietness as deMont or a soft touch using the ppcb relay (which makes sense given the huge price difference)
> 
> Definitely going to be using these on builds that aren't in need of being super premium, and they'll probably be my go to for when I want more budget friendly options


I think Gorva was more going for the old green Mammoth “Pro” 3PDTs than they were the deMont soft 3PDTs - a notable step up from the cheap stuff for about an extra buck or two, but not really “premium”; if they weren’t marketed as “soft touch” I wouldn’t even notice.



coltonius said:


> No microphonic popping, no failures, _very_ high quality materials that don't disintegrate under an iron. My only complaint is they don't come with a lock washer or a toothed washer- but a trip to the hardware store fixed that!



as of late I’ve been using the StompBoxParts 3PDT with black casing and blue epoxy, and I’ve been *very* impressed with how much heat they can take!


----------



## untamedfrontier (Dec 13, 2020)

manfesto said:


> I think Gorva was more going for the old green Mammoth “Pro” 3PDTs than they were the deMont soft 3PDTs - a notable step up from the cheap stuff for about an extra buck or two, but not really “premium”; if they weren’t marketed as “soft touch” I wouldn’t even notice.


I'm sure that's probably true, there are some IG posts by gorva where they talk about the deMont switches (they sent some out for research), once I get some in a completed build I'll compare some of the more common 3pdt options in a video


----------



## rmfx (Dec 15, 2020)

manfesto said:


> I think Gorva was more going for the old green Mammoth “Pro” 3PDTs than they were the deMont soft 3PDTs - a notable step up from the cheap stuff for about an extra buck or two, but not really “premium”; if they weren’t marketed as “soft touch” I wouldn’t even notice.
> 
> 
> 
> as of late I’ve been using the StompBoxParts 3PDT with black casing and blue epoxy, and I’ve been *very* impressed with how much heat they can take!


If you liked the mammoth pro's, SBP brought em back.


----------



## manfesto (Dec 15, 2020)

rmfx said:


> If you liked the mammoth pro's, SBP brought em back.


Heh, I actually bought the last of SBP’s actual “Mammoth” pros when they were clearancing them! Don’t have the Gorva on hand anymore but it really reminded me a lot of the Mammoth pro as far as how loud the click was

I see they’re doing a new production run, will definitely pick some up next time I restock, thanks for the heads up! Honestly for a buck less, I don’t see why I’d go with the Gorvas over the SBP/Mammoth switch.


----------

